# NY Bee Wellness Newsletter /Late Winter 2016 with the Fall 2015 Survey RESULTS



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

http://eepurl.com/bRBxVX


http://nybeewellness.org/fall-2015-survey-results-ny-bee-wellness/

*
NY Bee Wellness Fall Survey 2015 Results*


Thank you to all who have completed the survey!

The survey represents a sample of 268 non-migratory beekeepers from 56 counties in New York State.

*Highlights*: The average respondent started with 5 hives at the end of winter and increased their number of hives by more than 2 fold, mostly by making splits, and entering winter with 12 hives. 25% of beekeepers intended to overwinter nucs. 87% of respondents were pleased to some extent, with the 2015 honey crop.

The results may also assist those who are conducting classes for or providing mentoring to other beekeepers.
Please send any comments, suggestions, or questions.

Please watch for the NY Bee Wellness Spring Survey in 2016.

NOTE: If the data does not display properly, please view the email in your browser by clicking the link in the upper right corner of the link page.

*Links to the regional survey results* are at the bottom of the page.


----------

